# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  фильмоскоп КВАНТ, Ф-7 и Ф-75

## Наткашок

Продам 3 фильмоскопа.

Вложение 9203544Вложение 9203545Вложение 9203546Вложение 9203541Вложение 9203542Вложение 9203543

КВАНТ и Ф-75  -*ПРОДАНЫ!*

----------


## Наткашок

Ф-7 Пушка! *ПРОДАН*
Вложение 9580291Вложение 9580292Вложение 9580293

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9642158Вложение 9642159Вложение 9642160Вложение 9642161
фильмоскоп хороший 150грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9766051Вложение 9766056Вложение 9766057Вложение 9766059
фильмоскоп Ф-68. очень можная лампа и четкая картинка. ржавый! 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9766111Вложение 9766112Вложение 9766113Вложение 9766114
диапроектор ЭТЮД. новый совсем. с паспортом. в коробке. смотрит только слайды! 100 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Квант- очень хороший аппарат. мощная лампа и четкая оптика. красивый и аккуратный дизайн. состояние-идеальное! 150 грн
Юстирован. Проверен на электробезопасность! *ПРОДАН*
Вложение 9788763Вложение 9788764Вложение 9788765

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9852549Вложение 9852551Вложение 9852552Вложение 9852555
 Диапроектор "Спутник". Отлично сохранился! качественная картинка изоображения. просматривает диафильмы и слайды. 150грн.
Юстирован. Проверен на электробезопасность. Сутки на проверку-не подойдет по цвету к Вашим обоям, возврат денег 100%!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9895761Вложение 9895762
Ф-75. четкая оптика. смотрит диафильмы и слайды. *ПРОДАН*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9983179Вложение 9983180Вложение 9983181диапроектор "экран".
мощная лампа и четкая оптика.
как новый! в коробке и с паспортом!  насадки для просмотра диафильмов и слайдов. 150 грн

----------


## Наткашок

продам диапроекторы!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10212808Вложение 10212809
Ф-7, в наличии несколько штук! 150 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10227568Вложение 10227569Вложение 10227570
Огонек! практически новый. в идеальном состоянии.* ПРОДАН*

----------


## Наткашок

Есть фильмоскоп Ф-7 -150 грн
и Радуга -50 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10346106Вложение 10346107Вложение 10346108
таньчик! хороший аппарат. 100 грн
пленки по 10грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10358619Вложение 10358621Вложение 10358622
Диапроектор Этюд 2С но он только для слайдов-нет "переходника" -100грн. в очень хорошем состоянии!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10534225Вложение 10534226Вложение 10534227Вложение 10534228Вложение 10534230
фильмоскоп ФД-2. в очень  хорошем состоянии,практически как новый-можно в подарок под елочку.... 150грн
пленки по 10грн новые и по 5 б/у

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10570714Вложение 10570715
Наткашок

    на сегодня есть:
   Ф-7 пушка    *продан*
    ФД-2 -*продан*
    Радуга -50грн
    Таньчик (Ф-49) -100грн

    и диапроектор "экран"-100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10706746Вложение 10706747Вложение 10706748
Диапроектор "Спутник-2". Все что в нем хорошего -это отличная оптика и приятный вид! из недостатков- не защелкивается замок на крышке (на фото видно), но вполне подойдет и как дополнительный приз под елочку....  так же в комплект идет насадка для просмотра слайдов, на фото ее нет!
*продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10725123Вложение 10725124Вложение 10725127
Очень даже хороший фильмоскоп Ф-3!  прилично сохранился! 150грн

----------


## Наткашок

продам фильмоскопы!

----------


## КатяКача

Добрый день! какие сейчас есть в продаже фильмоскопы до 100 грн. и какие есть детские диафильмы? Спасибо. Если можно - в личку.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10781856Вложение 10781864Вложение 10781857Вложение 10781860Вложение 10781862


> Добрый день! какие сейчас есть в продаже фильмоскопы до 100 грн. и какие есть детские диафильмы? Спасибо. Если можно - в личку.


 на сегодня в продаже:
Ф-3- *продан*,   Ф-68 с моторчиком и дистанционным управлением  по 150грн.
Ф-49 (таньчик) 100 грн
радуга -50грн

----------


## Наткашок

остался только Ф-49 Таньчик. 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10932938Вложение 10932939Вложение 10932940Вложение 10932944
на сегодня есть фильмоскопы:
Ф-49 (таньчик)  -100грн
ОГОНЕК  -150грн
Ф-7 (синий)  -200грн
все в отличном состоянии, чищенные линзы, юстированы с гарантией: не понравится(по любой причине) в течении 2 суток возврат денег 100%!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11049823Вложение 11049824
лампочки для фильмоскопа на 6 вольт 21ватт по 30грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11052317
пленки по  10 грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11100100Вложение 11100101Вложение 11100102
фактически новый фильмоскоп "СКАЗКА". мощная лампа на 30Ватт. четкая и качественная картинка. родная коробка. в подарок -  в самый раз. 200грн

----------


## Наткашок

все вышеперечисленное* продано!*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11191655Вложение 11191656Вложение 11191657Вложение 11191659Вложение 11191660
есть в наличии 2 фильмоскопа Ф-49. по 100грн/шт.
лампочки для фильмоскопа по 30грн/шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11240505Вложение 11240506
практически новый фильмоскоп Ф-7. Есть родная коробка+ запасная лампа.*продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11263422Вложение 11263423Вложение 11263425
диапроектор Этюд-2. просматривает только слайды. в отличном состоянии. 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11299509Вложение 11299510
зеленый Ф7.
исправен. хорошо показывает и прост в обращении.* продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11389333Вложение 11389334Вложение 11389335
отличный аппарат. редкий цвет. родная коробка+запасная лампа.
200грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11402299Вложение 11402300
есть пленки, сказки, все на укр.языке. по 10грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

фильмоскоп Ф-7 пушка.  *продан*
лампочки 6в 21 ватт  по 30грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11531367Вложение 11531368Вложение 11531369Вложение 11531370Вложение 11531372Вложение 11531374Вложение 11531377
диапроекторы:
Этюд (зеленый) и Этюд-2С. 
У обоих отличнейшая картинка, мощная лампа на 100Вт.  оба просматривают диафильмы. 
*проданы*

----------


## Laytman

Пушка еще есть и уступаете ли что-то по цене?

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11619594Вложение 11619596Вложение 11619598Вложение 11619600
Ф-7 пушка-синяя,  *продан*
ФД-2 (черный) стоит 200грн.

есть экран на стенку для просмотра диафильмов и кино (ещесоветский) - *продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11660092Вложение 11660093Вложение 11660095Вложение 11660096Вложение 11660097

фильмоскоп ФД-2 (черный) *продан*
диапроектор Этюд (зеленый), в родной коробке еще. знак качества - только для слайдов. стоит 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11915950Вложение 11915951Вложение 11915952
Фильмоскоп ФГК-49.  В отличном состоянии.
* продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Огонек -130грн
в продаже
Вложение 11953031Вложение 11953030

----------


## Laytman

пушки нет случайно?

----------


## Наткашок

на сегодня нет, но обязательно будет!

----------


## Наткашок

Фильмоскоп "СКАЗКА" (красный). Очень хорошая модель. мощная лампа на 30Вт. *продан*
Диапроектор "Этюд-2С"! ПОЛНЫЙ НАБОР: *продан*

----------


## Марина08

А где же диафильмы брать ?)) У меня такой в детстве был,реально ли сейчас диафильмы найти к ним?

Надіслано від мого LG-E455, використовуючи Tapatalk

----------


## Наткашок

ну возьмите у нас по 10 грн/шт. все в коробочках и в отличном состоянии. сказки.

----------


## Наткашок

продам фильмоскоп Огонек. 130грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12079821Вложение 12079822Вложение 12079823
фильмоскоп Радуга. исправен.  стоит 100грн.

----------


## Laytman

Список есть?

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12152783Вложение 12152784Вложение 12152785
диапроектор Спутник.   мощная лампа и качественная картинка. просматривает только диафильмы,рамка для слайдов утеряна. 200грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12173777Вложение 12173778Вложение 12173779Вложение 12173780
фильмоскоп Ф-7 (пушка)- *продан*
фильмоскоп Ф-68, хороший аппарат, мощная лампа на 30 Вт. стоит 150грн
находятся в р-не автовокзала.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12174118Вложение 12174119
диафильмы-сказки. пленки в идеальном состоянии. по 20грн/шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12250409
диафильмы учебные про то как должен вести себя солдат в советской армии.  стоят по 10грн/шт.

----------


## Наткашок

на сегодня есть фильмоскопы:  Ф7 (пушка) -*продан*
Радуга -80грн
Огонек -100грн
Спутник-2 (диапроектор-красный)  -200грн
Вложение 12294814Вложение 12294815Вложение 12294817Вложение 12294818
все в исправном состоянии. оптика -чистая и юстированная.

----------


## Laytman

Пушку бы забрал. Скиньте контакты.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12483897Вложение 12483898
ФД-2. Отличный фильмоскоп!  стоит 250грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12564649Вложение 12564650
фильмоскоп Ф-3. хороший аппарат,но внешне есть шкрябины...120грн

----------


## Наткашок

на сегодня имеются фильмоскопы:
Знайка (желтый) -200грн
Сказка (серый и красный) -250грн
Огонек - 150грн
Вложение 12623808Вложение 12623810Вложение 12623811Вложение 12623812
сутки на проверку-не подойдет (без разицы по какой причине) -возврат денег 100%!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12769029Вложение 12769030Вложение 12769031
Диапроектор Спутник-2, яркая и четкая картинка, стоит 250грн
Фильмоскоп "Сказка"-отличный аппарат, 250грн.

----------


## user_name

Добрый день. Интересует фильмоскоп Спутник-2. Может кто-то предложить?
Спасибо.

----------


## Наткашок

на сегодня имеются диапроекторы ЭКРАН. Отличная оптика-четкая картинка, мощная лампа. Абсолютно новые, с паспортом. стоят по 300грн/шт.
Вложение 13021770Вложение 13021771Вложение 13021772
пленки сказки по 10грн/шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Продам аппараты экран. Новые. 300грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

продам

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13183131Вложение 13183132продам!
на сегодня в наличии:
Диапроектор ЭКРАН -300грн
Фильмоскоп Ф-7 (пушка,зеленая) -250 грн
Ф-З   стоит -200 грн. 
к фильмоскопам в комплекте запасная лампочка и пара пленок.

----------


## Наткашок

есть:
 фильмоскоп ф-7 (пушка) разных цветов по 250 грн
диапроектор ЭКРАН -300 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

запчасти для фильмоскопов. за все -200грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13438712Вложение 13438713Вложение 13438714Вложение 13438715Вложение 13438716
Фильмоскоп Ф-75. Мощная лампа на 30 Вт. четкая картинка. 
стоит аппарат 300 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Фильмоскоп Ф-7 Пушка. Синий цвет.
Самая раскупаемая модель. Абсолютно исправен. Оригинальный дизайн. Очень простой в эксплуатации.
Парочка сказок в комплекте.
Стоит 300 грн.Вложение 13453520Вложение 13453521

----------


## Наткашок

Продается Ф-75. 
Стоит 250 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Ф-7 Пушка. Зеленый цвет. Исправен,  стоит 250 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

все что на фото- за 200 грн.
лампочки и трафсорматоры целые!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13536439Вложение 13536440Вложение 13536441
Ф-75 просматривает только слайды- нет пленкопротяжного механизма -150 грн.
Диапроектор ЭТЮД треснута линза, но на экране этого не заметно. -150 грн.
Все остальное в аппаратах абсолютно исправно.
за оба прибора- 200 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13536442Вложение 13536443
пленки по 20 грн за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13550508Вложение 13550509Вложение 13550507
Фильмоскоп Ф-7. Фактически новый - идеальное состояние. Коробка, паспорт, зап.лампа.
стоит 400 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Диапроектор: Экран.
В идеальном состоянии. Просматривает как диафильмы, так и слайды. Четкая и яркая картинка.  300 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Продам диапроектор Экран - 300 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13560826
продаются фильмоскопы:
Ф-7 (зеленый) 250 грн.

----------

